# Website



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

A month or so ago, there was a topic on website building for free to build up the portfolio. Is that offer still available? If not what is the going rate for building a website?

Some friends and I are starting up a new company and will need a website built. 

Appreciate the help.

Jeff


----------

